# Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam - 3rd Edition (AASHTO 8th Edition) now available



## David Connor SE (May 7, 2021)

My updated Bridge Problems book for AASHTO 8th Edition is now available. This is the 3rd edition of the book. 






Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam - 3rd Edition: Connor SE, David: 9781795493161: Amazon.com: Books


Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam - 3rd Edition [Connor SE, David] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam - 3rd Edition



www.amazon.com





Vertical Loads Only:

Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam: Vertical Loads - 3rd Edition: Connor SE, David: 9781795498227: Amazon.com: Books

Lateral Loads Only:






Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam: Lateral Loads - 3rd Edition: Connor SE, David: 9781795501026: Amazon.com: Books


Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam: Lateral Loads - 3rd Edition [Connor SE, David] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Bridge Problems for the Structural Engineering (SE) Exam: Lateral Loads - 3rd Edition



www.amazon.com





Thanks!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 7, 2021)

I really hope I don't need to buy these, but if I do, thanks for getting them on the market!


----------



## organix (May 7, 2021)

I second what vhab49 said, haha.


----------



## Be-n (May 9, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> My updated Bridge Problems book for AASHTO 8th Edition is now available. This is the 3rd edition of the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope I don’t need vertical and I’ll definitely get the lateral book. 
Btw, thank you for the detailed response to my comments I had for the vertical questions in the previous edition. 
After going through the material in my class, I still didn’t feel very well prepared for AASHTO problems. Solving 40 vertical problems definitely made me more familiar with AASHTO and provided more practice. The book completely changed my strategy for AASHTO problems. Before, I was putting unfamiliar AASHTO problems until the end of practice exams when I would miss most of them. On the real exam, I didn’t put any ashto problems off . Instead, I solved all of them right after I read them first time. Thanks to AEI SE Vertical class and your book!


----------



## Titleistguy (May 12, 2021)

Noticed my eye hasn’t twitched in a few weeks —- then read this and now it’s back.
-_-


----------



## Reed D (May 16, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> My updated Bridge Problems book for AASHTO 8th Edition is now available. This is the 3rd edition of the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the problems still the same or there are new ones?


----------



## babyface (Jun 3, 2021)

Will it be enough to study the 80 problems in this book?


----------



## Be-n (Jun 3, 2021)

babyface said:


> Will it be enough to study the 80 problems in this book?



I don’t think studying just example problems would be enough for any topic. You study material from some prep course (AEI covered bridges for building people very well). You review AASHTO, tab it, understand how it is structured, and then use these 80 problems to reinforce what you’ve studied. I felt like this strategy worked great for me, but I’m still waiting for the result.


----------



## babyface (Jun 4, 2021)

Be-n said:


> I don’t think studying just example problems would be enough for any topic. You study material from some prep course (AEI covered bridges for building people very well). You review AASHTO, tab it, understand how it is structured, and then use these 80 problems to reinforce what you’ve studied. I felt like this strategy worked great for me, but I’m still waiting for the result.


Thank you for your advice! I plan to study the problems, read the topics related to the problems, and as you said tab the code.
I don't have any prep course, that's why i wonder whether this will be enough for the bridge part.


----------



## Be-n (Jun 4, 2021)

babyface said:


> Thank you for your advice! I plan to study the problems, read the topics related to the problems, and as you said tab the code.
> I don't have any prep course, that's why i wonder whether this will be enough for the bridge part.


I think some sort of summary of the main AASHTO topics that are typically seen on the exam is definitely needed. That’s where AEI binder is a huge help. It was my main source for at least half of AASHTO problems on the exam. I solved all of aashto problems without a single guess, which is unbelievable because a couple of month before the exam I had no clue about AASHTO. Don’t be scared of AASHTO problems. Most of them are pretty straightforward and take less time that some structural problems. Also, keep in mind AASHTO is not only about bridges. It might be anything from a foundation or connection design problem to structural analysis for loads from design traffic. After doing practice exams, I decided that it is better for me to solve AASHTO problems first than spending time on some lengthy steel or concrete calcs, which I was pretty well familiar with. That’s how good was my AEI prep course paired with these 40 vertical problems. Can’t wait for the results that should be posted next week....


----------



## babyface (Jun 4, 2021)

Be-n said:


> I think some sort of summary of the main AASHTO topics that are typically seen on the exam is definitely needed. That’s where AEI binder is a huge help. It was my main source for at least half of AASHTO problems on the exam. I solved all of aashto problems without a single guess, which is unbelievable because a couple of month before the exam I had no clue about AASHTO. Don’t be scared of AASHTO problems. Most of them are pretty straightforward and take less time that some structural problems. Also, keep in mind AASHTO is not only about bridges. It might be anything from a foundation or connection design problem to structural analysis for loads from design traffic. After doing practice exams, I decided that it is better for me to solve AASHTO problems first than spending time on some lengthy steel or concrete calcs, which I was pretty well familiar with. That’s how good was my AEI prep course paired with these 40 vertical problems. Can’t wait for the results that should be posted next week....


Thank you again! I'm sure you'll pass! Can't wait to see a post that you share your study plan!


----------



## Br_Engr (Jun 5, 2021)

Be-n said:


> I think some sort of summary of the main AASHTO topics that are typically seen on the exam is definitely needed. That’s where AEI binder is a huge help. It was my main source for at least half of AASHTO problems on the exam. I solved all of aashto problems without a single guess, which is unbelievable because a couple of month before the exam I had no clue about AASHTO. Don’t be scared of AASHTO problems. Most of them are pretty straightforward and take less time that some structural problems. Also, keep in mind AASHTO is not only about bridges. It might be anything from a foundation or connection design problem to structural analysis for loads from design traffic. After doing practice exams, I decided that it is better for me to solve AASHTO problems first than spending time on some lengthy steel or concrete calcs, which I was pretty well familiar with. That’s how good was my AEI prep course paired with these 40 vertical problems. Can’t wait for the results that should be posted next week....


"Don’t be scared of AASHTO problems."

I'm not. Its all of the other ones that freak me out...


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 12, 2021)

Reed D said:


> Are the problems still the same or there are new ones?



They are the same problems, but updated to the AASHTO 8th edition code. FYI, the AASHTO 8th edition has extensive revisions vs. AASHTO 7th edition. In a nutshell wind loads on bridges are now similar to the buildings and the concrete portion of the code has been revamped so all of the seismic provisions are in 1 section. It's better organized, but made it to where I had to basically revise more than 1/2 the problems in the book, update section references, etc.


----------



## Mosta (Jun 21, 2021)

David Connor SE said:


> My updated Bridge Problems book for AASHTO 8th Edition is now available. This is the 3rd edition of the book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem 12 in the vertical in 2nd edition, you added the 6 feet above the roadway, I don’t think this is correct, only the shear on the top of the pier will be used so the depth is 24 feet not 30. The 6 feet will result in overturning moment resulting in tension and compression forces in the sup-structure supports but not affecting the moment arm.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Jun 21, 2021)

Mosta said:


> Problem 12 in the vertical in 2nd edition, you added the 6 feet above the roadway, I don’t think this is correct, only the shear on the top of the pier will be used so the depth is 24 feet not 30. The 6 feet will result in overturning moment resulting in tension and compression forces in the sup-structure supports but not affecting the moment arm.


I agree, although the braking force acts 6 feet above the roadway, the force gets transferred directly to the bearings so your moment arm should be from top of footing to top of bearings. It's not possible to transfer moment from wheel loads since the trucks are not physically attached to the deck.


----------



## YAYA (Sep 28, 2021)

are these books enough to study for se building


----------



## David Connor SE (Sep 30, 2021)

BridgeEngineerLBC said:


> I agree, although the braking force acts 6 feet above the roadway, the force gets transferred directly to the bearings so your moment arm should be from top of footing to top of bearings. It's not possible to transfer moment from wheel loads since the trucks are not physically attached to the deck.


I agree with the opinions that the braking force should be applied at the top of the roadway surface and that makes more sense to me physically speaking. However, the AASHTO code specifically states that the braking forces act at 6'-0" above the roadway and that is why the moment arm includes the additional 6'-0" of height.


----------



## Be-n (Oct 2, 2021)

YAYA said:


> are these books enough to study for se building


SE Bridge Problem book gives you pretty good hands on application of main AASHTO concepts. It lets you get familiar with AASHTO specifications but they are definitely not you study guides and won’t give you a summary of AASHTO topics that you can refer to during the SE exam in AM. This is when AEI binders get very helpful.


----------



## se1-2:( (Dec 15, 2021)

babyface said:


> Will it be enough to study the 80 problems in this book?


No, I basically just studied these. I passed the vertical exam, but the lateral exam had a lot of AASHTO problems that were not similar to these.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 16, 2022)

For those looking for some Bridge Questions to study for the SE Exam, please check out my book. It has helped many with the morning bridge problems.


----------



## A V (Jun 21, 2022)

David Connor SE said:


> For those looking for some Bridge Questions to study for the SE Exam, please check out my book. It has helped many with the morning bridge problems.


Just ordered it today.


----------

